# Echo's ordering abilities expand



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://news.google.com/news/ampviewer?caurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnet.com%2Fuk%2Fgoogle-amp%2Fnews%2Famazons-alexa-virtual-assistant-can-now-order-millions-of-items%2F#pt0-528324

More stuff, including things you haven't ordered before, can be ordered by giving Alexa verbal orders. I get enough goofy results from spoken commands that I will keep the ordering option turned off. Besides, I like a delay in ordering that may give common sense a chance to kick in!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> ... Besides, I like a delay in ordering that may give common sense a chance to kick in!


Oh yeah! Definitely do not want to further enable instant ordering - I don't even have one-step ordering enabled!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep. I disabled it also. I've been nervous about such things ever since Alexa put three shotguns on my shopping list during a Bogart movie I was watching about gun-running.


Mike


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Yep. I disabled it also. I've been nervous about such things ever since Alexa put three shotguns on my shopping list during a Bogart movie I was watching about gun-running.
> 
> Mike


Lol, yikes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to see if it's an issue--the new ability turned on while we were away.  I had to train myself to say "add" and not "buy" when putting things on my shopping list, LOL!

Betsy


----------

